# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  New Ellis F5

## red7flag

I have been in touch with Cathy Pelosi at Ellis Mandolins.  My special order F5 is almost finished.  It should be arriving from the finisher any day.  Then, stringing and final setup and on the way to me.  I have left most of the details for Tom to decide.  I asked him to pick tone wood less on appearance and more on tonal qualities.  Who better to make that decision.  The F5 will be triple bound and come with Waverly tuners.  What more needs to be said.  I simply love the Ellis sound.  Every Ellis I have every played or heard has his distinct tone. It is that tone that had me sell my Gibson RSDMM.  That is no small statement as the RSDMM is a Loar like monster.  Can't wait to see my new baby made by Tom and his wonderful staff.  I am looking forward to ABing it to the F4 short neck Hester.  Not to decide which is better, but to compare their distinct voices when playing the same tune, attempting to play with the same inflection.  Both are awesome.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## G. Fisher

You said it should be arriving from the finisher any day. So, Tom doesn't do the varnish work on his mandolins?

----------


## red7flag

From my understanding, they have the finishing done by their workers at another location.  Not sure if that location is in Austin, but I would imagine so.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Tom talks about it all here: 
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...l=1#post949918

----------

G. Fisher, 

Mark Wilson, 

red7flag

----------


## yankees1

> I have been in touch with Cathy Pelosi at Ellis Mandolins.  My special order F5 is almost finished.  It should be arriving from the finisher any day.  Then, stringing and final setup and on the way to me.  I have left most of the details for Tom to decide.  I asked him to pick tone wood less on appearance and more on tonal qualities.  Who better to make that decision.  The F5 will be triple bound and come with Waverly tuners.  What more needs to be said.  I simply love the Ellis sound.  Every Ellis I have every played or heard has his distinct tone. It is that tone that had me sell my Gibson RSDMM.  That is no small statement as the RSDMM is a Loar like monster.  Can't wait to see my new baby made by Tom and his wonderful staff.  I am looking forward to ABing it to the F4 short neck Hester.  Not to decide which is better, but to compare their distinct voices when playing the same tune, attempting to play with the same inflection.  Both are awesome.


  My new Ellis F5 evidently will be in the same litter as yours  as my Ellis is due back at Tom's shop by tomorrow ! The man who finishes Tom's  mandolins lives in Missouri.

----------

red7flag

----------


## red7flag

Thanks for the clarification yankees1.  I am sure you are as psyched as I am.

----------


## yankees1

> Thanks for the clarification yankees1.  I am sure you are as psyched as I am.


  I didn't ask Tom to choose wood for tonal qualities but I did tell him I wanted mine to sound better than red7flags and he said no problem !  :Smile:

----------

Astro

----------


## Tobin

Congrats to you both on the impending acquisitions of your new children!  Fine choice indeed.  :Cool: 

As great as they will sound new, just wait.  You'll love the sound more and more as they play in.  And I'm sure Tom has mentioned it (or will mention it when he sends it to you), but the finish will take about 6 months to cure, so be careful.  

Can't wait to see and hear 'em!




> I am looking forward to ABing it to the F4 short neck Hester. Not to decide which is better, but to compare their distinct voices when playing the same tune, attempting to play with the same inflection.


I'd be curious to hear that comparison.  I do it a lot with my Ellis F5 Special and my vintage F4 (Gail didn't build it, but she did work on it).  The sounds are so different, coming from opposite ends of the mandolin spectrum, that each brings a different mood or theme to the tune.  It's loads of fun going back and forth and experimenting.

----------


## yankees1

> Congrats to you both on the impending acquisitions of your new children!  Fine choice indeed. 
> 
> As great as they will sound new, just wait.  You'll love the sound more and more as they play in.  And I'm sure Tom has mentioned it (or will mention it when he sends it to you), but the finish will take about 6 months to cure, so be careful.  
> 
> Can't wait to see and hear 'em!
> 
> 
> I'd be curious to hear that comparison.  I do it a lot with my Ellis F5 Special and my vintage F4 (Gail didn't build it, but she did work on it).  The sounds are so different, coming from opposite ends of the mandolin spectrum, that each brings a different mood or theme to the tune.  It's loads of fun going back and forth and experimenting.


  I have an Ellis A5 now and after four years of hard playing not a finish problem at all ! As good as when new !

----------


## Tobin

> I have an Ellis A5 now and after four years of hard playing not a finish problem at all ! As good as when new !


The only finish issue I had was when I put a ToneGard on my Ellis when it was only a few weeks old.  It marred the finish where the arms clamp on, even with the chemically-neutral protectors on there.  I also tried putting felt between the arms and the mandolin, but that only made it worse.  So I took the ToneGard off, and somehow those areas healed themselves.  It's weird, but I don't see them any more.  I just chalk it up to the finish still curing at the time.

----------


## yankees1

> The only finish issue I had was when I put a ToneGard on my Ellis when it was only a few weeks old.  It marred the finish where the arms clamp on, even with the chemically-neutral protectors on there.  I also tried putting felt between the arms and the mandolin, but that only made it worse.  So I took the ToneGard off, and somehow those areas healed themselves.  It's weird, but I don't see them any more.  I just chalk it up to the finish still curing at the time.


  No Tonegard on mine ! With the way I hold my Ellis I don't feel that a TG would benefit it. I had a TG years ago that I used on several other mandolins and I wrapped the pegs that make contact with the mandolin with microfiber ( hot glued on ) and this eliminated any marring problems.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Any builder that used to play bass for the Austin Lounge Lizards is bound to create wonderful mandolins!  Tom is a cream of the crop builder and great guy.  Hopefully your new mandolin will give you many years of mirth and merriment!  Congratulations.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Congrats to all of you Ellis owners... current and soon-to-be. 
On the subject of finish, I have a question. The last few Ellis F5s I've seen close up, had a sort of low shine, almost matte varnished finish. Is this the standard finish now? Are any of the new ones being done in a gloss varnish? 
I'm not disparaging either finish, just curious.

----------


## Tobin

> Congrats to all of you Ellis owners... current and soon-to-be. 
> On the subject of finish, I have a question. The last few Ellis F5s I've seen close up, had a sort of low shine, almost matte varnished finish. Is this the standard finish now? Are any of the new ones being done in a gloss varnish? 
> I'm not disparaging either finish, just curious.


I can't speak for the new ones.  But even amongst his older ones, there was variety in the finish sheen.  I noticed this when we took this photo.  Mine is on the left (made in 2013), and is very glossy.  Steve Smith's F5 is on the right, and you can tell that it has a more matte-like finish.  Notice how the scroll and peghead don't reflect like mine.  His was made in 2011 or 2012, as I recall.  So I tend to think that varying finishes are optional.  Either by customer request or perhaps by whatever Tom feels like specifying.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## almeriastrings

interesting. Mine has a gloss, but not in a 'mirror gloss' kind of way, as you'd see with lacquer. It's very 3-dimensional.

 



Red7flag, I am sure it will live up to your expectations. Tone-wise, the 'character' and consistency of the Ellis instruments is simply incredible. Whatever he's doing, he's doing it right, that's for sure.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Nice! The only mandolins I have played that sound as good, to me as my ellis a5, also had the name the ellis on the headstock.

Before I had my Ellis, I never really played many open chords at bluegrass jams. Now I just have to, because it just sounds so full and beautiful when I let it ring out! 

I'd like to get an Ellis F one day, but I don't think I could bring myself to let go of the A

----------


## dcoventry

> I'd like to get an Ellis F one day, but I don't think I could bring myself to let go of the A


Uuuuummmmmm.........I think the deal is that you don't get rid one one to get another, you keep both.

I think that's right, no?

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Uuuuummmmmm.........I think the deal is that you don't get rid one one to get another, you keep both.
> 
> I think that's right, no?


In an ideal world yes! But I'm just an average guy who saved up to buy a nice mandolin. I couldn't afford to have both

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Be aware that Tom Ellis does state that the finish on his mandolins _ doesn't fully harden until after 6 moths_ have elapsed. So don't put any unwanted pressure on any area at all. My recently bought 'used' Ellis "A" style had a bass guitar strap pin screwed into the lower part of the neck. A felt washer was put under it to 'protect' it,it didn't, it just made a permanently  rough area in the finish, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                                                                          Ivan :Mandosmiley:

----------


## red7flag

We are just getting done recording for our 2nd CD, Beartracks, Friends.  The whole CD was recorded using my Hester F4 short neck.  I wish I had the Ellis available for the bluegrass influenced fiddle tunes.  The Hester did a great job, but the Ellis would have been perfect for those tunes.  The Hester was great in the Celtic, gypsy and waltz numbers.  The Ellis will definitely be on the next CD.  Here is a link if you want to hear a rough take of two of the tunes.  This is not even eqed or mixed:
http://www.tresbearmusic.com/site/al...riends/listen/

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## yankees1

> We are just getting done recording for our 2nd CD, Beartracks, Friends.  The whole CD was recorded using my Hester F4 short neck.  I wish I had the Ellis available for the bluegrass influenced fiddle tunes.  The Hester did a great job, but the Ellis would have been perfect for those tunes.  The Hester was great in the Celtic, gypsy and waltz numbers.  The Ellis will definitely be on the next CD.  Here is a link if you want to hear a rough take of two of the tunes.  This is not even eqed or mixed:
> http://www.tresbearmusic.com/site/al...riends/listen/


   Any word on your new F5 Ellis ? I thought I might hear something today but no word.

----------


## red7flag

Only that they had received my check.  We are like little children listening for Santa the night before Christmas.

----------


## Cathy

I'm waiting to hear back from our finish guy about when we can expect your mandolins to come back.  Both should be ready about now.  Sometimes things happen that make the process take a little longer.  If it ain't perfect it ain't going to cut it.  These are after all Ellis Mandolins.

----------

Bradley, 

doc holiday, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## Hallmark498

Talk about customer service!

----------


## lflngpicker

Tony, It sounds like  beauty!  Hope it arrives soon...  Best, Dan

----------


## darrylicshon

I have only heard one Ellis and i loved it , it will be a long time before I could get one,  unless i sold a lot of my instruments, which i can't do,  i know you will enjoy you Ellis have fun with it

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Anybody who's read any of my  posts re.'favourite' makes of mandolins will know that my ''dream mandolin'' would be an Ellis F5 'Fern'.
That's something that i'll never achieve unless a boat load of cash comes my way. At age 70 next year,i have to bring my mortality into the equation. Having achieved one ambition,to have a good "A" style mandolin once again & also,that this time it's an Ellis,i can honestly say that i'd never part with it. An 'F' style 'as well as' - yes please !!, :Grin: 
                                                                                                        Ivan :Wink:

----------


## red7flag

I received and email from Cathy Pelosi stating that the F5 is currently drying.  When done, it will be setup and strung and sent out.
Tom and Cathy are wonderful to work with.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Red* - Remember my warning regarding the finish. Tom Ellis says that it doesn't _'fully harden'_ until after 6 months.I wouldn't clamp anything onto it such as a Toneguard,armrest or anything,until the finish is hard enough not to mark. Possibly best to have a word with Mr Ellis himself regarding that. Don't damage the new baby before it's grown up a little. Here's a pic of the damage caused to my 'used' "A" style because of a felt washer pressed into the _not fully hard_ finish. The pic's.poor,but you'll get the 'impression' (pun firmly intended), :Grin:                                                                                                                                             Ivan :Wink:

----------


## yankees1

> *Red* - Remember my warning regarding the finish. Tom Ellis says that it doesn't _'fully harden'_ until after 6 months.I wouldn't clamp anything onto it such as a Toneguard,armrest or anything,until the finish is hard enough not to mark. Possibly best to have a word with Mr Ellis himself regarding that. Don't damage the new baby before it's grown up a little. Here's a pic of the damage caused to my 'used' "A" style because of a felt washer pressed into the _not fully hard_ finish. The pic's.poor,but you'll get the 'impression' (pun firmly intended),                                                                                                                                            Ivan


  Ouch !!

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Tom and Cathy are wonderful to work with.


Yes they are!  Congrats on the F5.  I played the 2 Ellis F5s at his IBMA booth and was so impressed. Enjoy!!

----------


## Benski

Red7flag and Yankees1: I can totally sympathize with your plight...my new F5 Special arrived from Tom Ellis' shop last month and I was like an 8-year old counting the days to Christmas for the last few weeks before it arrived. But I can tell you that it is totally worth the wait! The UPS guy showed up early in the morning with my mandolin...temperature inside and outside the house was the same, so I didn't have to wait for the mando to climatize. I was so entranced playing it that when I looked up, it was 11:00am and I had completely blown off work without realizing it. (There was nothing else logically to do except take the rest of the day off and celebrate NMD!!). Its a month in now and it just gets better and better and better, the more I play it. I'm sure you will experience the same and I am very happy for both of you. I'm curious to hear your impressions and, of course, would love to see some pictures. I will post some as well. 

As far as the finish goes, one thing you will really appreciate is the way Tom does the neck: its a non-glossy "speedneck" that still looks beautiful, with color that enhances the wood grain...the best of all worlds. Helps make the mandolin such a joy to play. 

One other thing: as alluded to above, the customer service from Ellis Mandolins is second to none and I'd like to give a personal shout out to Cathy Pelosi who so kindly kept me informed and updated through the build process. I had asked for a couple of tweaks to mine (EVO frets, fern inlay, darker more "vintage" finish, etc.) and the mando came out exactly as I had envisioned it. So, Cathy and Tom: thanks for your superb customer service and overall friendliness and thank you for building me such a wonderful instrument.

Cheers, Benski

----------

doc holiday

----------


## Benski

Hmm having a problem uploading pics. Will try again later. Cheers.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Yankees1 - 'Ouch !' wasn't even close when i saw the huge screw in the neck - i was outraged. I know that folks do put strap pins there & that's ok for them if they're going to keep it,but it's not my way of doing things. The _'strap under the fingerboard extension'_ is the way to go (IMHO )& it's so incredibly simple. Doing it that way causes the mandolin to hang just like an "F" style,
                                                                                                                                                                          Ivan :Wink:

----------


## red7flag

I am in a program that professes patience.  This is just such a situation where in the past I would have tried to rush the situation because I want it now.  One thing I love about Tom Ellis, Cathy Pelosi and the gang is that they will not release an instrument that is not ready or not up to their incredibly high standards.  In this situation, I totally trust the Ellis folks to make the right decisions concerning my F5.  In this situation I need to turn my will over to them.  When I get the F5, I have no doubt that I will be totally satisfied with the quality and tone of that instrument.  Thanks Cathy and Tom.

----------


## red7flag

I often feel like a young child waiting for Christmas while waiting for a mandolin to get finished.  Like I emailed Cathy after she apologized for the delays, it is time for me to put my big boy pants on.  In other words - grow up.  At 61, that can be tough advice even to myself.

----------


## yankees1

> I often feel like a young child waiting for Christmas while waiting for a mandolin to get finished.  Like I emailed Cathy after she apologized for the delays, it is time for me to put my big boy pants on.  In other words - grow up.  At 61, that can be tough advice even to myself.


   61 ? You're still a pup ! I'm 68 and just started playing four years ago ! But I have practiced a good two hours every day for those four years !! Got to make up for lost time !!  Don't worry young pup, Christmas will come and your Ellis  and my Ellis will soon be here !  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I have to admit that once upon a time,there was no person more impatient than myself. When i'd ordered my Stelling  banjo 30+ years ago,there was a delay, as the tone rings hit a faulty batch & had to be re-made. I was on the phone to my dealer almost daily.Fortunately he was a good friend & put up with my pestering. These days,i'm far more laid back & ''things take as long as they take'',but i wish to hades that *I* was waiting for an Ellis F5 to arrive !!!, :Grin: 
                                                                                                         Ivan :Wink:

----------


## red7flag

Been waiting for a UPS truck to pull up with a mid-sized package.  What has arrived to my dismay is presents we bought for the children.  My mandolin is more important isn't it?  Really?  Ok...time to pull my big boy pants back on...again...

----------


## Mark Wilson

How long are you gonna wait to open it after delivery?

I can wait on the truck - I have problem waiting once 'it's' in my house.

----------


## red7flag

Just got an email from Cathy Pelosi.  The instrument should arrive today.  If possible, setup over the weekend and shipped out Monday.  Christmas is coming early.  Going to be a LONG weekend..., but a happy next week.

----------


## Tobin

Wow.  Getting an Ellis right before Christmas is even better than a Red Ryder BB Gun!

----------

red7flag

----------


## red7flag

Mark,
It is fairly warm here during the day this week.  Still I will probably wait for about 12 hours as the humidity inside is quite a bit drier than outside.  I don't want to shock my new baby.  I will probably just sit a drool looking at the package.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Wow.  Getting an Ellis right before Christmas is even better than a Red Ryder BB Gun!


Um yeah! A lot better than a silly ole BB gun!!!  :Wink:

----------


## yankees1

> Just got an email from Cathy Pelosi.  The instrument should arrive today.  If possible, setup over the weekend and shipped out Monday.  Christmas is coming early.  Going to be a LONG weekend..., but a happy next week.


 Don't forget to consider the SHOULD ARRIVE today and setup IF POSSIBLE !  :Smile:

----------


## Benski

> Mark,
> It is fairly warm here during the day this week.  Still I will probably wait for about 12 hours as the humidity inside is quite a bit drier than outside.  I don't want to shock my new baby.  I will probably just sit a drool looking at the package.


Maybe you'll get lucky and your Ellis will arrive on a nice, warm rainy day. Mine came on a day this past October when the temp and humidity was about the same inside the house and out. Thank Goodness, as I could never have sat there and waited 12 hours!! You're a stronger man than I am! But, hey, at least you're in the home stretch.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fredfrank

I shouldn't have read this thread. Now I want one.

----------


## yankees1

> I shouldn't have read this thread. Now I want one.


  Go to your local shopping mall, find Santa Claus and sit on his lap and ask him for an Ellis for Christmas !

----------


## yankees1

> Mark,
> It is fairly warm here during the day this week.  Still I will probably wait for about 12 hours as the humidity inside is quite a bit drier than outside.  I don't want to shock my new baby.  I will probably just sit a drool looking at the package.


  Tony, I don't think you have the patience to sit there and stare at that package for 12 hours without opening it !!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Bridges

> Wow.  Getting an Ellis right before Christmas is even better than a Red Ryder BB Gun!


You'll play your finger off, kid!

----------

Mark Wilson

----------


## yankees1

> Just got an email from Cathy Pelosi.  The instrument should arrive today.  If possible, setup over the weekend and shipped out Monday.  Christmas is coming early.  Going to be a LONG weekend..., but a happy next week.


 Hear anything today Tony ?

----------


## ellisppi

Tony's new mandolin is done and in the box. Here are some quick snaps of it

----------

Austin Bob, 

Bradley, 

Carleton Page

----------


## Tobin

That back is gorgeous!

----------


## yankees1

> Tony's new mandolin is done and in the box. Here are some quick snaps of it


  I would like to ask about my F5 but I promised my wife I wouldn't bug Cathy so I won't ---------------------but ?  :Smile:

----------


## red7flag

Tom,
That is gorgeous.  No better way to end a day Christmas shopping than seeing my new baby.  Yowsers.

----------


## red7flag

Just got UPS notification that the package from Austin, TX is arriving tomorrow.  Sleep maybe a bit ragged tonight.

----------


## yankees1

> Just got UPS notification that the package from Austin, TX is arriving tomorrow.  Sleep maybe a bit ragged tonight.


  Remember, you are going to stare at it for 12 hours !!  :Smile:  You won't make it !

----------

red7flag

----------


## Benski

> Remember, you are going to stare at it for 12 hours !!  You won't make it !


Ha...I'm betting 60 minutes...Anybody want to take the over/under?

----------


## GKWilson

Trying to find a smiley that drools. Beautiful Tom and congrats Tony.
I feel your pain. My little 'angel' is flying over the Rockies as I type.
Gary

----------


## Kowboy

Now this is how you say Merry Christmas! She's a Keeper!

----------


## nickster60

That is a beautiful mandolin, I am sure it will be a Merry Christmas at your house. Congratulations

----------


## red7flag

Yep, it's an Ellis.  Yep, it has that sound.  Yep, the workmanship is impeccable.  Is Tony happy?  You bet.  Pictures to come later when my wife pries this beauty from my arms.

----------


## yankees1

> Yep, it's an Ellis.  Yep, it has that sound.  Yep, the workmanship is impeccable.  Is Tony happy?  You bet.  Pictures to come later when my wife pries this beauty from my arms.


  12 hours can't be up yet ??????????  :Smile:

----------


## red7flag

In the high 40's here.  Was in the box for 3 hrs.  Then 2 in the case.  Fortunately I had to head into Nashville for some shopping that could not wait.

----------


## red7flag

Just posted pictures in the Picture section.  Title: New Ellis F5 Pics.  Here is link: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-Ellis-F5-Pics

----------


## Benski

Tony: congratulations! That mando is incredibly beautiful. You must be ecstatic. And as great as it sounds now, it will only get better the more you play it (hope you're gonna post some sound clips when you get the chance). Enjoy and congrats again. Cheers.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Congratulations on your new Ellis Tony,it looks superb as we all knew it would. Benski's right on the point - the more you play it,the better it will sound. I reckon the big problem will be getting you to put it down. Being a retired gent.,that would be an 8 hour a day job for me - & maybe then some. I wouldn't want to overdo it !. Enjoy it buddy, :Wink: 
                                                                                                          Ivan :Mandosmiley:

----------


## red7flag

The other Ellis I had was sugar maple this one is big leaf western.  There is a similarity, both having that Ellis sound that all of Tom's instruments have.  But, this one have a warmer fuller bass.  Tom called me yesterday to see how the new instrument was doing.  Shows the kind of guy he is.  He warned me that the new F5 was green hardly being played after being strung up.  First day and this baby is a beast.  Plenty of pop on the grass chords.  A full throaty sound when playing open chords.  The A and E stings are clear and bright, yet full.  There is something about the overtones that an Ellis provides.  And this one has them in aces already.  The whole instrument vibrates in your hands when you play it.  Can you tell.  I love this instrument.  The scary thing is that it will only get fuller.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## yankees1

> The other Ellis I had was sugar maple this one is big leaf western.  There is a similarity, both having that Ellis sound that all of Tom's instruments have.  But, this one have a warmer fuller bass.  Tom called me yesterday to see how the new instrument was doing.  Shows the kind of guy he is.  He warned me that the new F5 was green hardly being played after being strung up.  First day and this baby is a beast.  Plenty of pop on the grass chords.  A full throaty sound when playing open chords.  The A and E stings are clear and bright, yet full.  There is something about the overtones that an Ellis provides.  And this one has them in aces already.  The whole instrument vibrates in your hands when you play it.  Can you tell.  I love this instrument.  The scary thing is that it will only get fuller.


  My Ellis F5 is in line to be delivered next !! Can hardly wait ! Like Tony I will let it set for 12 hours before opening ! NOT !  :Smile:

----------


## Kowboy

"red7flag's got a girlfriend!" I definitely can tell you are in love. Enjoy your early Christmas Gift.

----------


## red7flag

red7flag is married, but I get your point.  However, to extend the analogy if I were to have a mando girl friend, it would be the Hester F4.  The Ellis would be my macho male sports best bud.

----------


## Kowboy

Point taken on the Gender Bender. I must say that I have never seen anything male look so very beautiful though. Seems a little inconsistent. The pressure is really on Ellis to deliver another amazing looking mandolin to Yankees1. I hope he will be as delighted as you!

----------


## yankees1

> Point taken on the Gender Bender. I must say that I have never seen anything male look so very beautiful though. Seems a little inconsistent. The pressure is really on Ellis to deliver another amazing looking mandolin to Yankees1. I hope he will be as delighted as you!


 I should receive my Ellis F5 next week, probably Tuesday as it is in the shop as of today . The back is a one piece sugar maple and Adirondack top.

----------

Kowboy

----------


## red7flag

I guess I was referring more to the F5s bark vs the sweet singing tone of the F4.

----------

Kowboy

----------


## red7flag

After the first five days, I could not be happier.  After I bought the RSDMM, I thought I was there.  A great woody sounding instrument that was easy to play.  My musical friends loved playing it and I was somewhat in awe of it.  But, something was missing.  One day, this was when my other Ellis was for sale, I was driving home from Nashville and I realized in an epiphany that I wanted to Ellis back, I called Walter Carter, who informed me that the Ellis had been sold a day before.  I felt a great loss.  I knew I lost something dear to my heart.  About three days later I called Tom Ellis.  I realized that I made a terrible mistake and that I just needed to suck it up.  Tom was very understanding.  We talked about options and the order was made.  The Ellis I received this week is a dream.  Even better, for me personally than my old one.  It has a warmer, due to the western broad leaf I would guess, tone and feel.  Yet, it have plenty of projection for bluegrass.  I just love playing it.  So like many things in life, this whole experience has come full circle and I am once again musically whole.  "What a long strange trip it has been."

----------


## almeriastrings

> I just love playing it.


Yes.. they do have that effect. I was using mine at a performance on Thursday night, and played some accompanied stuff, like "Wheel Hoss", and some solo things, including "Squirrel Hunters" and "Land of Lincoln"... and while I was playing (without getting too transcendental, hopefully), I just got "lost" in how it sounded. Not musically "lost" as in forgetting the notes, but just "immersed" in the TONE the thing was producing. It was like hearing someone else play... or like hearing a recording... basically, they really seem to deliver "_that sound_".... not too many instruments do that...even good instruments.

Sounds like you have "THE ONE"! End of the rainbow...

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I should receive my Ellis F5 next week, probably Tuesday as it is in the shop as of today . The back is a one piece sugar maple and Adirondack top.


I received mine from Ellis yesterday.

Well ok, it was a nice Ellis tree ornament and a photo Christmas card from the Ellis shop.

I still let it sit on the counter for a few hours before opening.  :Cool: 

My Pava fits my wants perfectly but you guys have made me peek at my 401k balance with those pictures and comments.

Enjoy!!

----------


## yankees1

Just received word from Cathy at Ellis that my new F5 will ship today and arrive tomorrow !! Tom has promised that this F5 will be the best sounding mandolin he has ever produced !  :Smile:   Well, only if Chris Thile is playing it !

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

After i got my 'used' Ellis "A" style,i put a new set of DR MD11 strings on it ( J74 gauges) & the whole thing sounded incredibly good.
Tonally it sounded superb,although the DR's are a bit brighter to begin with as DR themselves say,but as Almeria rightly says,you can immerse yourself in the whole sound. Last week,i expermented by putting on a set of GHS A270 strings,the set that Tom Ellis himself recommends & it sounds very good indeed - but - the sheer 'punch' of the DR's isn't there.The feeling of almost effortless playing to produce the power that it does produce has gone. After Christmas,i'll begin the new year by re-stringing all 3 of my mandolins with DR's & enjoy the sound of them all - especially the Ellis ,
                                                                                               Ivan

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

> After i got my 'used' Ellis "A" style,i put a new set of DR MD11 strings on it ( J74 gauges) & the whole thing sounded incredibly good.
> Tonally it sounded superb,although the DR's are a bit brighter to begin with as DR themselves say,but as Almeria rightly says,you can immerse yourself in the whole sound. Last week,i expermented by putting on a set of GHS A270 strings,the set that Tom Ellis himself recommends & it sounds very good indeed - but - the sheer 'punch' of the DR's isn't there.The feeling of almost effortless playing to produce the power that it does produce has gone. After Christmas,i'll begin the new year by re-stringing all 3 of my mandolins with DR's & enjoy the sound of them all - especially the Ellis ,
>                                                                                                Ivan


  I use DRMD11's on my Ellis A5 and love sound and how long they last. I will start out with GHS A270's with my F5 but I'm sure i will experiment with DR's at some point.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

I use dr rares on mine as well. Punch is definitely the right word. The ghs that Tom recommends are second best imo. I don't find them to last THAT long. Maybe a month or so, but that's pretty decent I think. I've tried em all, dr rares are the best for me

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bradley

> After the first five days, I could not be happier.  After I bought the RSDMM, I thought I was there.  A great woody sounding instrument that was easy to play.  My musical friends loved playing it and I was somewhat in awe of it.  But, something was missing.


I must say that I went thru the same scenario with a RSDMM and an Ellis F.. Sold the Ellis to get the RSDMM and like you said "something was missing".....Long story short I am glad to have an Ellis back for sure.

----------


## Winfield

Bradley - can you elaborate more as to what you thought was missing with your RSDMM that the Ellis seem to have?

----------


## red7flag

Winfield, I know you asked Bradley, but I will give a stab at it.  The RSDMM is an awesome instrument.  It has that Loar tone that is strove for.  It is a great instrument to play Monroe and driving bluegrass.  Were I strictly a grasser, the RSDMM, would be a most worthy instrument.  Much of my palette is Irish, gypsy and fiddle tunes.  The RSDMM for me was not as comfortable in those genres.  I am not saying that the result was not acceptable, but the comfort on the Ellis is more in tune with those genres, for me anyway.  The Ellis is perfectly in harmony with my style no matter what the genre.  It is my "baby".

----------

Winfield

----------


## red7flag

Double posting, sorry.

----------


## yankees1

Sorry, no pics yet but I have received my new Ellis F5 today ! All I can say is that the treble side has that bell like clarity and projection unlike any other mandolin I have ever played on ! The bass side has that deep throaty sound also. What an incredible sound and mandolin !

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Wow ellis' are really flying off the shelf right now. Glad so many are enjoying Toms work. I truly think they're the best of the best

----------

almeriastrings, 

Tobin

----------


## Bradley

> Bradley - can you elaborate more as to what you thought was missing with your RSDMM that the Ellis seem to have?


Well, I will play as nice as I can and say that the sound and playability for me were just not there. I'm not Steffey nor Thile by any means but I have been playing for 30 years and I just couldn't get what I liked out of it tone or volume wise. and the neck was way too slim for me. (Please know that I am not a Gibson hater as I think Dave and the crew are making great great mandolins and have a nice F5G.). I remember just sitting and looking at the RSDMM  and thinking my goodness you are the coolest mandolin I have ever seen and I want to like you but I just can't find it....and on top of that Skaggs is one of if not my favorite player LOL

I find the tone of the Ellis as having the ability to play in your face driving bluegrass, but also having this sweet bell like tone for slow stuff and non bluegrass stuff that I am starting to play and to me that's a combination that's hard to find. I have always classified the Ellis between a loarish sound and a Collings contemporary tone and I think that's the magic combination. 

Please anyone don't take my remarks as bashing as that was not my intent. Mandolins are such a touchy subject and we all like different things but for me it's Ellis.

----------

doc holiday, 

Winfield

----------


## Benski

> Wow ellis' are really flying off the shelf right now. Glad so many are enjoying Toms work. I truly think they're the best of the best


Can't agree more. I have an Ellis A and my new Ellis F that arrived this past October. My MAS is officially cured. After many years of serious, dedicated searching, my MAS is officially cured. The best word I can come up with to describe the new F is "exquisite". Yankee1: enjoy and Merry Christmas to you! Cheers. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## yankees1

> Can't agree more. I have an Ellis A and my new Ellis F that arrived this past October. My MAS is officially cured. After many years of serious, dedicated searching, my MAS is officially cured. The best word I can come up with to describe the new F is "exquisite". Yankee1: enjoy and Merry Christmas to you! Cheers.


 Thanks ! My MAS is satisfied also---------well, it has to be, my wife says ,unless I want to go back to work or find another wife to support my hobby no more mandolins !

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Tobin

> I find the tone of the Ellis as having the ability to play in your face driving bluegrass, but also having this sweet bell like tone for slow stuff and non bluegrass stuff that I am starting to play and to me that's a combination that's hard to find. I have always classified the Ellis between a loarish sound and a Collings contemporary tone and I think that's the magic combination.


I agree completely.  I mentioned it recently elsewhere, but I haven't found anything my Ellis doesn't excel at.  It can be incredibly sweet and soft, or loud and driving, depending on how I play it.  And I freely admit that I'm not a good enough player to truly unlock its full potential.  But it seems to have all the best traits in all the right places.  An all-around mandolin if there ever was one.

----------


## doc holiday

Congratulations!  Just a call out for you happy Ellis owners to join the "Ellis" Social Group...by clicking on the Social Groups tab just a little to the right of the word Cafe on the black banner at the top of the page.  Lots of room for mando porn photos. ;-)
Merry Christmas

----------


## red7flag

Yesterday I played some hard driving bluegrass and fiddle tunes.  Also, I was playing a lot of chop chords.  I was impressed before this, but this baby came alive, especially the bass.  It simply booms now.  All that I can say is "WOW".  My friend who has had his share of great mandos, including a very strong Gil, was impressed.  All this is little over one week.

----------


## yankees1

> Yesterday I played some hard driving bluegrass and fiddle tunes.  Also, I was playing a lot of chop chords.  I was impressed before this, but this baby came alive, especially the bass.  It simply booms now.  All that I can say is "WOW".  My friend who has had his share of great mandos, including a very strong Gil, was impressed.  All this is little over one week.


  Remember, the varnish is not cured yet !   :Smile:

----------


## red7flag

Another plus from getting the Ellis is that I have started writing music again.  The three that I have written since getting the Ellis are distinctive in sound and are likely to fall in the bluegrass fiddle tune genre, once arranged.  Getting a new instruments always seems to stimulate the creative juices.  These tunes have a different feel about them than the tunes written on the Hester, which should not come as a surprise.  I seem to hit different notes or hit them in a different progression or hit them with a different feeling.  The end result is different.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

After a couple of weeks using the GHS A270's on my Ellis,i realised how much i missed the sheer 'punch' of the G & D strings,so off they came the GHS's on Sunday & a new set of MD11's took their place. I must say that the GHS strings did surprise me. IMHO,they're a better sounding string (to my ears) than J74's. The bass is more full & rounded & the .016 'A' strings really sing out - very good strings indeed,but,i prefer the power of the DR's. I'd suggest that anyone owning an Ellis try both sets out,it's well worth the comparison,
                     Ivan :Wink:

----------


## almeriastrings

I quite like the GHS. I have yet to put a set of the MD11's on... because I had purchased a large number of other sets in a blowout special sale ages back, and was still working my way though them. I then won 10 sets of J74's... and I was kind of scared that if I put the MD11's on and liked them too much I might end up with a large stock of rusting strings  :Laughing:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LongBlackVeil

geez look at that ellis in the classifieds now! Wish i could afford it! Decent price though

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From above - _"geez look at that Ellis in the classifieds now! Wish i could afford it! Decent price though"_.Well,at least you're on the right continent,
                          Ivan :Frown:

----------


## pheffernan

> Well,at least you're on the right continent


Makes it hard to practice continence.  :Wink:

----------

lflngpicker

----------

